
Tim Wu: How Silicon Valley Lost Its Soul - mecredis
https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/how-silicon-valley-lost-its-soul-how-it-can-maybe-ncna878166
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Jimmy Wales is a good example counterpoint, imo - who else comes to mind?

